# Halifax



## screin (2007 Október 25)

Sziasztok!

Miven nem nagyon talaltam senkit, itt is megkerdeznem, lakik e valaki Halifaxban vagy kornyeken?


----------



## screin (2007 Október 25)

Mert ha igen, lenne par kerdesem hozza  Tetszik az ottani PN program, de annyira nem tudom meg, hogy hova szeretnek menni, hogy segitseg kene donteni


----------

